# ¿Origen Noruego del Mountain biking?



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Por nuestra cercanía con los tan odiados/amados vecinos del norte, la mayoría de nosotros tendemos a creer casi todo lo que viene de allá. El origen de nuestro deporte del ciclismo de montaña no es la excepción. La bien conocida y bonita historia de las klunkers con personajes como Gary Fisher, Joe Brezze y lugares como San Francisco y Tamalpais inmediatamente nos llevan al origen del mtb en California, USA.

Pues resulta que una fotografía recientemente re-descubierta en el Museo Noruego de Historia del Arte y que esta circulando mucho en face-book y otras redes sociales; cuestiona fuertemente este origen americano del mountain bike y lo pone nada mas ni nada menos que en Noruega y en el año de.... !!!1898!!

La fascinante fotografía muestra a un grupo de ciclistas de montaña listos para una travesía, que por la vestimenta aparenta deporte, en una de los Fiordos de Montaña mas escarpados de Noruega -yo he estado ahí y créanme que es un lugar difícil hasta para caminar!- Ellos llevan las versiones Noruegas de la "safety bike" Inglesa de los años 1880's. Estas bicicletas usaban todavía llantas de caucho sólido y las llamaban también "bone-shakers", porque literalmente podían aflojarte las muelas en un recorrido largo. No fue sino unos pocos años después que un veterinario escoces de apellido Dunlop, inventaría y patentaría la primera llanta neumática en Irlanda; revolucionando así el uso de las bicicletas para siempre. Este invento de Dunlop fue también una más de las aportaciones del ciclismo a los autos, las motos y demás vehículos motorizados, años después.

Aquí les dejo las foto y un link para ver y leer más en la página del Museo Noruego.

The Image Library - Start

Un abrazo,


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

no faltará el ****** que jure que es photoshop


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

jaja, así es tocayo, no faltará, jaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Yo no soy ****** , pero soy mexicano con sangre inglesa y digo que es photo shop y engaño vil :nono: el origen del mountain bike es en ................ja ja ja 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

No...pero en serias.....el valle se parece mucho al valle de Yosemite (que conozco)....aqui estan unas fotos para comparar.....a mi se me figura que la foto fue tomada desde un camino que se llama "4-mile trail" que hace mucho era asfaltada pero ahora es un hiking trail...

Four Mile Trail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Buenas Fotos .......la viejita y la nueva, excelentes vistas y que buena trepada !!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

osmarandsara said:


> No...pero en serias.....el valle se parece mucho al valle de Yosemite (que conozco)...


No eres el primero, varios en twitter y facebook han sugerido lo mismo sobre Yosemite.
Sin embargo, no; no es Yosemite ni es photoshop.
Aquí están las pruebas de que es Noruega
(tomado de Dirtrag mag y a su vez de varias redes sociales)
Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Origen del mountain bike ??????????*

Estimados investigadores del origen del mountain bike .
Presentes.

Ahora que el estimado colaborador Serengetijack nos a recordado una de las diferentes teorías del origen del mountain bike , recordé que hace unos diez años escribí en otro foro un post al respecto mismo que ahora estoy publicando en este H. Foro .

*¿ Quien serà el verdadero inventor del Mountain Bike ?*

La respuesta está muy canija, hay un montón de versiones , les platico
brevemente de las que me sé , ojalá alguien nos comente de otras más.

Hay una que cuenta que fueron los *BUFFALO SOLDIERS* quienes
adaptaron unas bicicletas digamos común y corrientes , para poder
llevar carga y rodar sobre terreno muy agreste, cuenta la historia que 
en agosto de 1896 un grupo de soldados ciclistas de color del ejército americano, comandados por un teniente blanco , pedalearon sus bicis desde Missoula, Montana hasta Yellowstone y regresaron , más o menos se aventaron como 800 millas ,
su misiòn fuè ; probar las bicicletas para uso militar en terreno montañoso.

Los ciclistas franceses del *VELO CROSS CLUB PARISIEN (VCCP)* , dicen que entre 1951 y 1956 , 20 jóvenes ciclistas de los suburbios de Parìs practicaban (o competían ) en sus bicis y que era muy parecido al actual ciclismo de montaña , estos
cuates equipaban sus bicis French 650 -B con un extraordinario nivel de
sofisticación técnica , para esos tiempos.

Hay otra historia , la de *JOHN FINLEY SCOTT* , quièn en 1953
transformó su bici , una Schwinn World y le puso llantas gordas,
manubrio plano, cambios y frenos cantilever, a su bici le llamò WOODSIE
BIKE , si esta historia es cierta , el tal John se adelantó unos veinte
años a los de Marin County.

Y ahí les va otra , la de *THE CUPERTINO RIDERS *,una banda de
ciclistas (The Morrow Dirt Club) que a principios de los años setenta
rodaban en Cupertino Calif. sus bicis tipo clunker adaptadas para la
ocasiòn , a finales de 1974 ellos compitieron con algunos de los
llamados pioneros del mountain bike en Marin County , las adaptaciones
a sus bicis se notaban en aquellas carreras , después desaparecieron .

Por otro lado tenemos que son varios los que se dicen los inventores del Mountain Bike, o bien que la gente cree que son los inventores del mountain bike , muchos piensan que fue Gary Fisher , a poco no ?

No cabe duda que Gary Fisher es uno de los personajes más importantes del
deporte ,ciclista,fabricante ,visionario e innovador ,pero hay otros
quizá menos conocidos pero igualmente importantes en la historia del
mountain bike .

En el año de 1973 en Cupertino,California un ciclista
llamado Russ Mahon le puso a su bici Wards Hawthorne(tipo clunker) un
cambio trasero de cinco velocidades y unos frenos de tambor.

En Diciembre de 1974 ,Mahon y su bici fueron a una
carrera de cross en Mill Valley, California donde Gary Fisher los
vió, ésta probablemente fué la primera bici de montaña.

En 1975 Gary equipó una Schwinn Excelsior X con
frenos de tambor,palancas de cambio encima del manubrio,cables y
palancas de freno de motocicleta,un bloqueo de acción rápida en el
tubo del asiento,tres platos delanteros y palancas extra largas.

En 1976 Gary y su amigo y socio Charlie Kelly
organizan la carrera Repack Off-Road Downhill.

En 1977 Gary pone el record de 4:22:14 en la carrera
de Repack, un record que hasta hace poco fue superado.

En 1978 el mecánico de bicis *James McLean* conoce a
Gary Fisher y le comenta *el término- mountain bike- *ésta palabra
(mountain bike) McLean se la había escuchado a un hippie llamado *Wing
Bamboo* quien vivía y rodaba clunkers en Santa Barbara Calif. a
mediados de los setentas.

En 1979 Gary Fisher y Charlie Kelly fundaron
MountainBikes la primera compañia dedicada a vender bicis off-road y
de llantas gordas, Tom Ritchey (les suena conocido) es el principal
constructor de cuadros,Kelly y Fisher se encargan de las
compras,ensamble,marketing,embarques,ventas y diseño de catalogos,
160 bicis marca MountainBikes fueron fabricadas y vendidas por más o
menos $1300.00 dlls. cada una, por aquellos tiempos Mike Sinyard (el
fundador de Specialized) vendía partes de bici en las carreras de
ruta ,su tienda era la cajuela de su coche.

En 1980 Gary y Charlie trataron de registrar los
nombres-MountainBike, Mountainbike, Mountain Bike, y mountain bike
pero no pudieron.

En 1983 Fisher,Kelly y Ritchey jalan cada quien para
su lado y MountainBikes se disuelve.

En 1988 Gary Fisher ingresa al "Mountain Bike Hall of
Fame" en Crested Butte,Colorado junto con los otros grandes del
mountain bike ,Joe Breeze ,Charlie Cunningham y Tom Ritchey.

En 1990 Gary fabrica la primera bici con suspensión
delantera (Rockshox) la Fisher Mt.Tam

En 1993 Trek Bicycle Corporation adquiere Gary Fisher
Bicycle Company.

En 1994 Gary es nombrado Founding Father of Mountain
Bikes por la Smithsonian Magazine y la historia continua.

Así pues, vemos que hubo varios personajes, unos más
importantes,otros menos, unos con más suerte, unos completamente
ignorados pero todos ellos fueron los creadores del Mountain Bike.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Excelente last biker, realmente muy bueno tu post.
Pero creo que esta foto Europea remueve bastante el paradigma Californiano y nos manda casi un siglo atrás a los hermosísimos fiordos Noruegos. No sería la primera vez...
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Excelente last biker, realmente muy bueno tu post.
> Pero creo que esta foto Europea remueve bastante el paradigma Californiano y nos manda casi un siglo atrás a los hermosísimos fiordos Noruegos. No sería la primera vez...
> Saludos


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Serengetijack :

Deberíamos de investigar un poco para saber si aquí en México tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de USA ja ja ja , no habrá alguna evidencia de ciclismo de montaña .

Por ejemplo tu info acerca de los noruegos data de 1898 , la historia de los Buffalo Soldiers en USA es de 1896 , mi teoría es :

Buscar alguna evidencia de que a finales del siglo XIX aquí en México por obvias razones la gente de nuestros pueblos se debió transportar de alguna forma por caminos rurales y es posible que en bicicleta , de tal forma que si alguien ya rodaba su bici en aquellos tiempos y andaba en caminos de terracería o brechas de pueblo en pueblo , PUES YA ERA MOUNTAIN BIKE !!!!

O tú como lavestruz desde England ?

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Serengetijack :
> 
> ...


Si, estoy de acuerdo. La evidencia fotográfica -como en este caso- podría ser parte de esa evidencia. Otra sería la evidencia escrita de los crónistas de las ciudades y pueblos.

La cosa es que todos tenemos claro que los gringos "popularizaron" -por decirlo de algun modo- el ciclísmo de montaña y después lo explotaron comercialmente con muchísimo éxito. Pero, a mi no me cabe la menor duda de que antes hubo muchos más que disfrutaron de andar en bicicletas en las montañas del mundo.

Pd: No estoy en Inglaterra. Estoy temporalmente en México, recuperandome de una cirugía de la columna. Espero poder regresar para allá en Marzo. No he podido andar en bici en casi dos meses  pero ya me lo autorizó el medico para comenzar poco a poco en Febrero (yeahi!) 

un abrazo,


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> no faltará el ****** que jure que es photoshop


No es photoshop... es windows paint....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Este post me recuerda a apple y ipods y otros productos. Apple no fue el primer fabricante de reproductores de música digital portátiles, pero sí fue quien los popularizó, y al pensar en musica digital portátil pensemos en ipod. Lo que sí hizo fue empaquetar y mercadear el producto de una manera masiva y ahora cuantos walkmans o discmans encuentras? Los de cassette y CD? 

También creo que las primeras ediciones del TdF fueron en terracería, y por las épocas cuando se inventaron las bicicletas no había pavimento. Quizas se hacía mountain bike antes que road bike....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Segun este ******, no me importa si sea Fotoshop. Pero no es MTB...
Obviamente, es mi deporte preferido. El biciturismo


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> por las épocas cuando se inventaron las bicicletas no había pavimento. Quizas se hacía mountain bike antes que road bike....


Pues si .. digo, fotos de gente en bicicleta pedaleando en tierra, debe de haber varias

Al final el deporte como lo conocemos, empezo cuando podiamos ir a la tienda a comprar una "mountain bike". Creo en el 80 no??? que fue que salio la StumpJumper. Y segun yo la influencia directa de Mike Sinyard para animarse a producir esas bicicletas fueron los compas estos de Marin.

Cual sera el porcentaje de mountain bikes con respecto a todas las demas??


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Un poco tarde para el comentario quizás, pero ni Fiordos, ni Yosemite... para mi que es el Parque Nacional de El Chico Hidalgo!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Cual sera el porcentaje de mountain bikes con respecto a todas las demas??


Total?? NPI.

En donde yo creci, como el 90%... pero no teniamos muchas calles pavimentadas cuando yo era chavo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> Cual sera el porcentaje de mountain bikes con respecto a todas las demas??


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 pos voy a comenzar a contar bicis desde hoy para sacar el porcentaje  pero analizando bien la pregunta :idea: mejor conmigo no cuenten:nono::nono: 

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

the last biker said:


> Deberíamos de investigar un poco para saber si aquí en México tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de USA ja ja ja , no habrá alguna evidencia de ciclismo de montaña .
> 
> Por ejemplo tu info acerca de los noruegos data de 1898 , la historia de los Buffalo Soldiers en USA es de 1896 , mi teoría es :
> 
> Buscar alguna evidencia de que a finales del siglo XIX aquí en México por obvias razones la gente de nuestros pueblos se debió transportar de alguna forma por caminos rurales y es posible que en bicicleta , de tal forma que si alguien ya rodaba su bici en aquellos tiempos y andaba en caminos de terracería o brechas de pueblo en pueblo , PUES YA ERA MOUNTAIN BIKE !!!!


Estimado TLB, lamento decirte que creo que he encontrado la prueba que demuestra que el MTB no figura en los orígenes de nuestro pueblo, ni ayer, ni hoy. Los pueblos prehispánicos conocían la rueda, pero no la usaban para transporte sino básicamente para elaborar juguetes... Mira que no usar ruedas ni para la gasolina. Jajaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados concurrentes a tan atiborrado Foro :

Si a finales del siglo XIX ya se tiene conocimiento del uso de la bici en México es probable que algún ciclista de ciudá se haya adentrado en los rebuscados y escondidos caminos rurales , aquí les dejo un párrafo que encontré por ahí :

_*Dentro de los espectáculos sobre ruedas no podían faltar las bicicletas, ni las carreras de automóviles. Desde 1892 se desató la euforia de "andar en bici" por las calles de San Francisco y Plateros (Madero), Corpus Christi (avenida Juárez) y el Paseo de la Reforma. Cuatro años después la capital contaba con 800 bicicletas. Los ciclistas se organizaron en distintas asociaciones y no tardaron en aparecer los anuncios donde se invitaba al público a presenciar carreras en Chapultepec o en el velódromo de La Piedad. Las mujeres también le encontraron gusto a la bicicleta aunque en un principio fue mal vista, se le consideraba una actividad "marimacha" y que no iba acorde con la decencia y las buenas costumbres.
*_

_La bicicleta tardó aún muchos años en llegar al Nuevo Mundo, pero se quedó para formar parte del encanto y del folclor de nuestro país. Una vez superado el asombro de este extraño aparato ante el cual los perros ladraban, los caballos se encabritaban, las personas más temerosas se escondían y los escandalizados, creyéndolas cosas del infierno, lanzaban piedras a su paso, la bicicleta pasó a formar parte de la vida diaria de los mexicanos. En las alegres coplas de "Las bicicletas" se pone en evidencia el impacto y la aceptación que recibió además de cómo la bicicleta subrayó el cambio y enmarcó una nueva época en el transporte de las primeras dos décadas del siglo XX. De todas las modas que han llegado de París y Nueva York, hay una sin igual, que llama la atención. Son bicicletas que transitan de Plateros a Colón, y por ellas he olvidado mi caballo y mi albardón...* Poco a poco, la bicicleta sustituye al caballo, a la mula y al burro, sobre todo en las ciudades, y se va convirtiendo en un transporte popular en todo el sentido de la palabra. *_

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mithrandir said:


> Estimado TLB, lamento decirte que creo que he encontrado la prueba que demuestra que el MTB no figura en los orígenes de nuestro pueblo, ni ayer, ni hoy.


MTB = MonteBurro?


----------

